# SureFire e1e



## Minimoog (Nov 22, 2018)

Now the darker days are here I'm going over some rarely used lights that I want to use a bit more this winter.

Last weekend I dug out my SF E1e's that I bought years ago and have been looking at my incan options. I have plenty of the SF MN01's but they need the primary cell. They do give a good light though. When I used it yesterday and was walking up a dark path from the station a young woman walking just behind asked could she share my light - we walked together and she commented on the bright beam. Well its only 15 Lumens but has good throw! Kind of encouraging.

So those who use E1's - what bulb and battery do you use? Looking that the Lumens Factory ones but not sure which works best.

I use one of the E1e SureFire nylon holsters for belt carry - is that a good option or is there something that fits the E1e a little easier (the nylon pouch is tough but a bit bulky).

Lastly I'm in two minds about carrying a battery / bulb carrier. One side of me says that its unlikely that I will ever need them in the course of a day but another part of me has the 'what if' feeling. Probably better to just carry a small LED unit...

Cheers


----------



## id30209 (Nov 22, 2018)

Never give up on these little things. They are awesome. If LED circuit die on you, repair can be expensive but if you have TadCustoms bulb adaptor and 3712 bulb (50-80lm @2$) then you only need 10sec to replace the bulb. While using 16340 cell. LF is ok but once dead you need to throw that dropin and get a new one. 
In Tads version you need only cheap bulb.
There is also powerfull option, 3718/[email protected]


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 22, 2018)

id30209 said:


> Never give up on these little things. They are awesome. If LED circuit die on you, repair can be expensive but if you have TadCustoms bulb adaptor and 3712 bulb (50-80lm @2$) then you only need 10sec to replace the bulb. While using 16340 cell. LF is ok but once dead you need to throw that dropin and get a new one.
> In Tads version you need only cheap bulb.
> There is also powerfull option, 3718/[email protected]



Thanks. I got the feeling rechargeable would be the best option. What is the best cell for these TAD bulbs? I used to always ask for AW but can't seem to find these any more. Lots of makes that I have never heard of now!


----------



## scout24 (Nov 22, 2018)

Excellent little light! Lumensfactory HO-E1R in mine. A bit brighter than stock, and rechargable cell to boot. I recharge obsessively and don't think I've ever let one get below 3.7v. I have a couple MN-01's stashed away, but they aren't getting used. I like the E1R's because they also work in my E2e's with a 16650 or RCR 123 with a dummy cell.


----------



## id30209 (Nov 22, 2018)

If you give it a look at HKJ tests you’ll see that surprisingly Fenix 16340 (not the microUSB version) is one of the smallest and one of few capable 16340 cells right now on the market. And capacity is also huge for that type and size.
Unlike AW they can go up to 5A yet protected..


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks both for the input - really helpful.


----------



## bykfixer (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Lumens Factory user here. I use a primary for fuel. 

I also added a 320 mA singLED in 3200 flavor that prompts to 25% (about 25 lumens).


----------



## kelmo (Nov 22, 2018)

I run mine stock. i use a Maxpedition 4" flashlight sheath if I belt carry but i just put it in a jacket pocket during the fall/winter seasons. I use a SF SC1 to carry 4 cells and and an extra LA.

A timeless classic!


----------



## ven (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Tana singLED here, 219b 5000k flavour. Around 300lm at 100% which in fairness is ample(tend to use around 20% the most). Fed on 16640 fuel. Also the oe bulb thanks to mr fixer sending me one(inside an E2e)

Do love the incand in these awesome lights though.


----------



## night.hoodie (Nov 22, 2018)

Upgraded my E1e with a fivemega 18350 body, Keeppower IMR18350 1200mAh cell, and Tad Customs E socket. I run two different lamps, bright 80lm A3712 during the day, A6010 at night (6V 1A lamp with single 3.7V cell gives a solid 15-25lm). It is always carried. (edit: sounds more complicated than it is: I carry 2 E1e's, one upgraded fivemega, one upgraded Vital Gear 2xAA/3xCR123A, one head with A3712, one head with A6010, and I swap heads for 4 brightness modes between 2 lights /edit). I run the A3718 140lm lamp in a different but similarly upgraded E1e. It's just too much light so it gets less use. 

The stock E1e with primary and MN01 happened to nail the amount of light you need and want. Unless there is a different use-case (of seeing around the immediate personal space in the dark), more than 15-25lm at night, especially indoors, and you are blowing away dark adaptation, and ultimately will see far less (possibly nothing) with more light. It is also notable and suprising how far the Elite head can throw that amount of light.


----------



## Minimoog (Nov 23, 2018)

I have decided to keep one totally standard and the other I'll see about pepping up. The 18mm body from Fivemega looks interesting. Rummaging through my Surefire bits box I found a spare tailcap plus head so I could end up with 3 E1e combos!

I'll keep you posted.

Edit to say I remember buying all this stuff super cheap. Looks like those days are over. E1e bodies were $20 new.


----------



## ampdude (Dec 2, 2018)

I use one with the MN01 and a beam shaper around the house at night when I don't want that much light. When my eyes are dark adapted it's actually almost too much light. I have some Lumen's Factory bulbs that I could use, but if I need more light I just grab an E2e or something else instead.


----------



## ven (Dec 2, 2018)

If your a body short of an E light, lumens factory might be worth a look. Black for now(think Mark is doing some HA maybe). Just a thought if the tail and head are getting lonely


----------



## bykfixer (Dec 7, 2018)

I used a Tads bulb in my A2 Aviator and those things put out a nice beam. A bit more going in than a LF module. Yet by the 3rd bulb it is paid for. So if you buy a 10 pack of bulbs with the adapter it is a good long term investment. 

I chose a LF module for my crosshair E1 for nostalic purposes but highly reccomend a Tads kit too.


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 7, 2018)

I went for the Lumens Factory black body - in fact the black mixed with natural looks fine to me as now I can tell my lights apart at a glance. Concerning the bulb I am just running MN01 with a Duracell battery at the moment but once the last of my CR123A's is gone I will be using the Fenix rechargeables as mentioned here on CPF, then it will be Tad all the way!


----------



## id30209 (Dec 7, 2018)

I agree with bykfixer that LF drop ins have a bit more output but i like Tad’s because on 1 socket you can change bulbs/outputs on the fly. LF is “once installed that’s it”. 
Until i’ve received Tad’s G4 MN socket for M3/4/6 bezels i was sure that there’s no better option then LF EO-M3T. Well 7225 bulb has one of the best beams i ever saw in KT4 head and brighter than EO
But i guess it’s a matter of personal opinion. 

Tad’s drop ins are continuation of Fivemega’s work which were must have back in the days


----------



## Minimoog (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm so grateful for TAD making these items for us incan enthusiasts. The quality of his work is telling of his passion for the classic lights. I'm absolutely loving my M4 with Keeppower 16650 + Tad holder and lamps.


----------



## 1pt21 (Dec 9, 2018)

id30209 said:


> Tad’s drop ins are continuation of Fivemega’s work which were must have back in the days



Sooo true, and thank god he did!!!

I've honestly went on his website and added one of EVERYTHING he offers at least 3 times because I was so scarred by the sudden drop-off of FM products that I MUST be stocked up to feed my incan craving!!

I literally have a package from him that hasn't even been opened, just thrown on a shelf.

This stuff will run out again one day, and I'm NOT getting caught with my pants down again!!!



Hmm, haven't visited his site in a while... Lets go check out if there's anything new, if not I'll make an unnecessary purchase :shakehead


----------



## id30209 (Dec 9, 2018)

1pt21 said:


> Sooo true, and thank god he did!!!
> 
> I've honestly went on his website and added one of EVERYTHING he offers at least 3 times because I was so scarred by the sudden drop-off of FM products that I MUST be stocked up to feed my incan craving!!
> 
> ...



LoooL
Like i’ve been listening my inner voice! ))
Leave something for me brother [emoji109]


----------



## Rstype (Dec 24, 2018)

Just received my bi pin adapter for an e1e I received not too long ago. Man does it give the little guy some power. I went with the 3712 bulb option so it would run a little longer. Miss the incan lights. Usually be using a Maglite for incan illumination but loving the upgrade.


----------

